
Are Index Funds Evil? - velodrome
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/09/are-index-funds-evil/534183/?single_page=true
======
Graziano_M
Evil? Maybe they think they're evil because, other than in growth of the
economy, trading stocks is a zero sum game. If there are fewer transactions,
less fees, and fewer losers, there's less opportunity for the rest to take
advantage of us.

